# Judge Judy ruled in favor of the breeder's contract!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! I'm Watching Judge Judy and the case is about a woman who bought a Spoo with limited registration( dog sold as a pet) and bred it anyway, and now the breeder is furious and is suing her for return of the dog, as she broke the contract by not spaying and then breeding, and the dog, who is only 2 years old, has had 2 litters!!! The lady said it was an 'accident' (both times) and Judge Judy said "RIDICULOUS!" (JJ has shown dogs btw!) and the lady who has the Spoo said "the contract didn't have a penalty"....and Judge Judy said "Well I'm going to make a penalty!" And gave the Spoo back to the breeder! YAY JUDGE JUDY! (The breeder was very happy!) Now maybe that poor Spoo can go to a good pet home instead of churning out puppies every 6 months!!


Found out the Episode it is in...........Season 22 episode 43


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Judge Judy rocks  She always makes the right decision.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you know what her breed she has shown is?


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Do you know what her breed she has shown is?


I know she has had Shih Tzu's, don't know if she showed them or not.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder’s contract specifies a hefty monetary amount for any unsanctioned breeding. Best to anticipate that in the K than wait for Judge Judy to opine. Yay, Judge Judy for calling BS, though!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate that I can’t watch any of these shows. Grrrrr !


----------

